# world hapkido kumdo federation



## Manny (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anybody heard about world hapkido kumdo federation leaded by GM Jang?

World Hapkido Kumdo Federation

Manny


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 5, 2018)

Mmm.... that Facebook page looks familiar. I think I saw someone mention them one time and looked them up. But they're not a major organization.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't think I have ever heard of them.  The videos seem to show competent application of techniques.  I wonder why the name is Hapkido/Kumdo, but I saw no Kumdo demonstrated.

Do they have a presence in Veracruz?


----------

